# Recall Notice, Winchester 22 Long Rifle Ammunition



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Supper-X High Velocity (symbol X22LR) and Power Point (Symbol X22LRPP) 50 round boxes
Lot Numbers Containing Letters: XN, YA, YB, or YC are bad and should be returned.

DO NOT USE AMMOUNTION WITH THESE LOT #'S

Winchester will replace ammo but you need to send it to them.


----------

